# praying mantis dying???



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

i got my indian giant mid jully i knew he wouldent live 'long' and thought he was died yesterday. turns out he seems only to be dead from the waist down (abdomen) is he just ill??? thought ide ask in case i could save him....:smile:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

he is dead :-x


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your mantis  I heard they dont live long either so he probably died of old age and had a happy long life


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

sorry to hear about your loss. Mantids only realy live for around 12months i believe, so he live to a ripe old age i think and had a good life.

hugs
jay


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

aye m8 its hurtful that is, same thing happened 2 my mantis, it wuz almost like it wuz melting an its a bit of a mad 1 cuz u dunno wat 2 do... spikes right, they only live 12mnths some as little as 8. try not 2 get 2 down bout it, at least it aint your fault


----------

